# Fisher plow mount and wiring



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

i took off an 2004 f450, fisher plow mount and wiring. I dont know what it worth but dont need it since we use boss plows in out fleet. I am in southeast michigan.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it fleetflex wiring?


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Is it fleetflex wiring?


Sorry, dont know much about fisher. How can i tell? Lets me take some photos and upload them.maybe that would help.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sent you a pm.


----------

